# Apprentice looking for software to learn a bit more about the basics of drawings



## electricjon (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm looking to learn a little more of the basics of reading electric drawings any ideas on software for learning such things?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Just googling will offer a ton of free help. Others here will chime in with specific programs though. Just keep an eye out.


----------



## electricjon (Sep 27, 2016)

Ya I googled it a couple times and didn't really find anything good for industrial drawings nor could I find kind of like a legend to learn the symbols and such. Just trying to get a head start


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Industrial is a brand new section of the forum and I'm sure the big brains are working. Just hang around or keep an eye.

Welcome to the forum though!!!!! Great to see someone asking to learn vs asking for homework questions!


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

electricjon said:


> Ya I googled it a couple times and didn't really find anything good for industrial drawings nor could I find kind of like a legend to learn the symbols and such. Just trying to get a head start
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll suggest you search online for "electrical symbols" and "electrical symbols for industrial motor drawings" and similar phrases.

Do you have any knowledge or experience in basic blueprint reading? Maybe start there. You need to know about title blocks, revisions, section views, detail references, etc. if you're going to be proficient at blueprint reading.

Welcome to the forums. What's your current position & experience?


----------



## electricjon (Sep 27, 2016)

Thank you! I am currently a first year apprentice going into my second year in 309A all of my experience is industrial and this is basically what I am looking for my journeymen I work with have been going over vaguely with me some easier drawings but I would like to learn some of the basics so it can be easer for them to teach me/easier for me to understand I just haven't been able to find a good starting point 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Young aspiring spark, it is time for your

Mactip of the Day!

http://web.fscj.edu/Mark.Bowman/handouts/NEMA%20electrical%20and%20schematic%20symbols%20standards%20.pdf


----------



## electricjon (Sep 27, 2016)

macmikeman said:


> Young aspiring spark, it is time for your
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is great!! Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

electricjon said:


> This is great!! Thank you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




From an Essex county native no less.......


----------



## QMED (Sep 14, 2016)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...0ayjNXkEt2ZnLiY4VBo1gA&bvm=bv.136499718,d.amc


----------

